# Wanted: 1 Bdrm in NYC for July 1-5



## BigElm (May 24, 2022)

Trying to surprise my wife who's never been to NY and keeps asking me when am I taking her...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luvtoride (May 24, 2022)

Try the Marriott Vacation Club Pulse property on 37th St. Great central location and nice rooms with a awesome rooftop bar in the shadow of the Empire State Building. We live in NJ and have stayed there.
Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmrslil (May 31, 2022)

If you still need it, I have a studio at hilton club west 57th for July 1st - 5th


----------



## BigElm (Jun 9, 2022)

Unfortunately I have to cancel my plans due to a personal family matter. Please close or delete. Thanks.


----------

